# October 19th Hamburg Reptile Show



## HunterB

Who all is going and who's going to have what?
I'm just getting back into the hobby so I think I might be shopping


----------



## Keister

I should be going as long as I can get off...


----------



## JeremyHuff

I will be vending. I will have azureus, leucs, black jeans froglets and pairs, blue jeans pairs, lots of different feeders and a few other things.


----------



## Michael Shrom

I'll be vending. I'll have:
bean beetles
lots of isopods
fruit flies
Iberian ribbed newts
leucistic Iberian ribbed newts
Danube crested newts
blue tail newts
lots of axolotls
a few surprises
Above Average Amphibians


----------



## orin

JeremyHuff said:


> I will be vending. I will have azureus, leucs, black jeans froglets and pairs, blue jeans pairs, lots of different feeders and a few other things.


 Your website link didn't work for me. Do you have any vinegaroons for sale?


----------



## mydumname

I'll be there at the rainforest junkies table. 

As of now I have the following:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/search.php?searchid=5096738

Will post a more accurate one after this weekend.


----------



## mydumname

I may bring some kaiser newts and yellow spotted newts (n strauchi)


----------



## snared99

We will be there


----------



## HunterB

mydumname said:


> I'll be there at the rainforest junkies table.
> 
> As of now I have the following:
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/search.php?searchid=5096738
> 
> Will post a more accurate one after this weekend.


this link doesn't work for me


----------



## mydumname

Yeah I messed it up. I can post updated list later Sunday. Can pm you now.


----------



## dartsanddragons

I'll be driving up, hope to get some Broms and see what else I cant talk myself out of. Hope to see some of you there.

Scott


----------



## carola1155

I have some vanzos available

(http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fr...vanzolinii-maybe-some-others.html#post1532218)


----------



## HunterB

I'll be looking for Giant Orange, Regina, and Matecho tincs


----------



## jruffing46

Any frogs I dont sell at NARBC can be made available for Hamburg via Mike Novy at the Rainforest Junkys table. 
Here is the list:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fr...-some-cb-pumilio-n-r-b-c-10-12-13-a.html#fref

Just PM me ahead of time with what you are interested in. If it doesnt sell at NARBC, it is yours with pre-pay. 

Jared


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things

I will be vending. Oct Hamburg show is always one of the most pleasant of the year! 
Here is what I have available:
Sexed/sub adults:
E. Anthonyi Santa Isabels (high-red, breeding grps)
Giant orange male
BL vents

Juvis:
Red galacts
Yellow galacts
Veraderos
Reticulated auratus
Green/Black auratus
Blue/Black auratus
Azureus
Leucomelas
Bakhuis Tincs
Patricia Tincs
Santa Isabels
Vittatus

Bugs etc:
Jumpy, golden delicious and Turkish melanos
Tropical springs
Bean beetles
Isopods
Culturing supplies
Medications
Supplements
Etc.

PM or email to reserve. Looking fwd to the show and seeing you all there!
Keith


----------



## dartsanddragons

Anyone going to have Tree Fern Pieces I am looking for the ones with more air gaps, not the ones that are tightly bound.

Thanks Scott


----------



## Johnny C

Brand new to the hobby and just came across this post- super excited, will definitely be attending!


----------



## CAPTAIN RON

Hey folks,i will be vending at Hamburg on the 19th at Jeremy Huffs table.I will have the following cb frogs for sale:

pumilio almirante 4-5 month
" cayo de agua 4-5 month
" esperanza 5-6 month
" bastimentos 3 month
" '' adult-poss. female 
" escudo 5 month
'' eldorado 2.2 breeding group
brazilian yellow-head tincs 2-3 month
oyapok tincs 2-3 month
tarapoto imitators 2-4 month
chazuta imitators 3-5 month
super blue auratus-young adults
amazonicus Iquitos 2-3 month
flavovittata 4 month
benedicta 2-3 month
southern variablis 2-2.5 month

A couple bags of plant cuttings-mix of nice stuff!

I also have a 2 year old group of 6 cb Kaiser newts they are very awesome-I have not ever conditioned them to breed,but would be a nice project for someone-I will not bring these to show unless paid for in advance.I would like $500.00 for the group!

Look forward to seeing all you froggers out there!
Thanks,Ron


----------



## CAPTAIN RON

Forgot to mention that I have some really nice Retics also for sale.They are UE line. Thanks.Ron


----------



## mydumname

I recently sold out of everything so I don't really plan to bring much.

Here is what I will have:

Orange Bastimentos - sold to me as a pair, I am yet to have calling. I did swab for both chytrid and rana and the test came back negative. Should be able to find paperwork. $250 for both

4 Adult Banded Intermedius....unsexed - $65 each or $200 for all 4...prefer to sell as a group.

3 adult Santa Isabels - $25 each

3 Kaiser Newts - $225 for group

6 N Strauchii Newts - $300 for group



Here is what I may bring or can bring if presold:

1 Cobalt - looks male but my female attacked it so possibly a female - $75

3 Near adult Panguana Lamasi - Old Line - Possibly a 1.2 group - $180 if I decide to part with them

1 Adult possible Female Fine Spot Leuc - AZDR line - $100ish

Group of 5 Adult Fine Spot Leucs - $350 for group - have heard calling

4 Highland Variabilis - These just morphed this month so will only bring if someone wants them - $35 each

2 Borja Ridge Vents and 2 Iquitos Vents - Just morphed - $30 each....can possibly have more.

2 Arena Blanca Vents - Just morphed - $75 each

2 Veradero Imitators - Just morphed - $40 each

1 Adult Retic - UE Line - $100 - unknown sex



Please contact me at [email protected] or PM if interested. For any just morphed frogs please have some experience raising thumbs as these are young. Just offering them at a lower price in case someone is interested. If not I will have them at December with more age and size on them.


----------



## HunterB

I need all the basic supplies haha...going to end up droppin stacks *sigh*


----------



## jruffing46

Ill have a calling male blue jeans, calling male solarte, and an unsexed sub adult colon pumilio with Mike Novy at the show if anyone is interested. Let me know and make me an offer. 

Thanks
Jared


----------



## Adven2er

I'll be there with Jeremy and Ron.
My list:

Matecho
New River
Leucomelas
Azureus
Bakhuis
Cobalt


----------



## mydumname

I should have the following:

Group of 5 Adult Fine Spot Leucs (at least one male in the group)
Another Probable female fine spot leuc from AZDR line

A probable female cobalt

3 Adult Santa Isabels

A 99% sure pair of Banded Intermedius
A group of 4 near adult banded intermedius

Unless I decide to make them 2 trios...not sure

6 N Strauchii newts (black body with yellow spots....like vanzolini)

Possible pair of Bastimentos Pumilio

1 Adult Reticulatus - Unsure of sex

Other items I can bring if I hear from you by tonight are some newly morphed veradero, arena blanca, borja ridge, Iquitos vents. They are young so will only bring if someone specifically requests them.

Please PM or email at [email protected] if interested in anything or have any questions.


----------



## JeremyHuff

I have some true sips, blue jeans pairs, black jeans pair, yellow galacts and red galacts. Also a lot of different feeders.


----------



## HunterB

I'll be there in a black and white Venum Fight Team polo - so I'm recognizable lol


----------



## HunterB

Observations from the show so far: it's fricken cold


----------



## dartsanddragons

It really wasn't that cold, it was nice to meet a few members and be able to put faces to the names. Made a few trades, dropped off a few things and spent more money than I wanted to, but all in all a pretty decent show. Needs a little more room to walk and or breath


----------



## radiata

HunterB said:


> Observations from the show so far: it's fricken cold


Hardly --- you've never been there in August! All the Hamburg shows should be at today's temperatures!


----------



## Johnny C

Had a really great time today as it was my first reptile event- didn't realize there were so many enthusiasts nearby!


----------



## Judy S

I agree with Scott...but the place is too damn crowded and it isn't too difficult to imagine that it could be a thief's goldmine..."til they get to the door that is. Can't understand why they can't have a prepaid admission system...I got there right at nine after a two hour drive and saw this really, really long line to get in...took 45 minutes to spend a bunch of money...good thing I didn't take any more than I did. From talking with vendors, there is no more room to grow as all the available tables are taken...maybe time for a change? Great fun...


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things

Great seeing everyone yesterday and meeting some new folks. Very pleasent weather inside the field house. Can't complain about that. Yes, venue stinks (literally) but if you want herps in eastern pa it's the place to be. Many other venues have been tried unsuccessfully!
Maybe it's the proximity to Cabelas.


----------



## pa.walt

I wish marty's show would do better. seems some vendors have problems with him. his shows are big space wise. room for vendors to move around. and room for customers to move. a baby carriage doesn't block the aisles like hamburg. plus parking is pretty good.


----------



## HunterB

It was great meeting you Keith and Scott, thanks for all the frogs. I also got to bump into a few old friends - always an interesting time at Hamburg. Once again, almost left with some Blood Pythons hahaha


----------



## Michael Shrom

The odd thing about the Hamburg show is the venue. Their are much nicer venues that have poorer quality shows. The Hamburg show is an old show that has a great following. It has the best variety of vendors and the largest amount of customers in the area.


----------



## Judy S

it is weird...true. But I still think that a prepaid admittance would be so much easier from a customer's point...and would be so easy to administer...


----------



## dartsanddragons

I would think that the show could still be in Hamburg, just find a larger more modern site, up the admission to 10.00 to pay the difference, I saw the crowds I would think money would not be an issue


----------



## Keister

I think part of the problem is getting any other venues to allow a venomous show like hamburg. A huge part of hamburg is the fact that it's one of the few venomous shows around. If it wasn't a venomous show I feel like they would lose a big part of the show and it just wouldn't be the same.


----------



## dartsanddragons

With the economy being what it is today, I cant imagine that another venue wouldn't love to have another revenue stream especially if you count in extra money from any food concession. I am sure the folks that put on this show are actively looking at options, wouldn't you be.


----------



## Judy S

Prepaid Admissions--regardless...please!!


----------



## pa.walt

Judy if you ever come to the show again try to show up around 10. by then the crowds have thinned out a bit. Saturday I walked right in. but I have been there when I pulled in and the line was to the street. and it was after 10. 
as far as venomous there only is just the one aisle. so if you lost that aisle don't think it would matter too much. 
as far as the lines go white plains also has lines. not bad in spring and fall but not good in the winter. brrr.


----------



## Judy S

Why can't they presell admittance? I realize that I'm addressing this to the wrong entity...but just seems so....so logical! I didn't pay one bit of attention to which aisle had the poison snakes...but I can tell you where the ducks and pigeons were...


----------



## pa.walt

Judy S said:


> Why can't they presell admittance? I realize that I'm addressing this to the wrong entity...but just seems so....so logical! I didn't pay one bit of attention to which aisle had the poison snakes...but I can tell you where the ducks and pigeons were...


BUT you did find all the frog vendors that's all that matters, correct


----------



## Judy S

okay....I surrender...I originally went for the "experience"...but after meeting people like you,.,,,was transported to a place of .... more vivs....more plants...etc., etc. ectasy...lol!!!


----------



## CAPTAIN RON

It was great to see some old faces,along with meeting some new faces.Thanks to Jeremy Huff and Rick H. for letting me hang out at their table,and unload a few frogs.Hope everyone that made a frog purchase enjoys their new pets for many years to come! Hopefully can make it to the next show!
Ron


----------

